# Prop question



## Skiff Man (Dec 2, 2019)

Im looking to see if anyone is running a SRA 3 10 prop? I have a 14.6 skimmer skiff with a f25 yamaha and atlas micro jacker. I had someone tell me about them but unable to locate the thread.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

@Jred runs a skimmer. I'm not sure what prop he's running though but it is a well set up skiff.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You running heavy ? I'm thinking a 12 pitch ...


----------



## Skiff Man (Dec 2, 2019)

noeettica said:


> You running heavy ? I'm thinking a 12 pitch ...


Not too bad about 500lb with 2 peeps, fuel and 2 batteries.


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

All I know about my prop is that it’s definitely stainless! Lol probably wouldn’t have much left of it if it wasn’t


----------

